# Reupholstering an ottoman. Help!



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Can't visualize yours, but I made a slipcover for an ottoman for my daughter without a pattern which turned out nicely.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Need to see pics of the ottoman.


----------

